# My two cockapoos are going to the bathroom everywhere



## kawiguy827 (May 31, 2015)

So here's the story.

My parents' house (i no longer live there) has a laundry room that leads out to a "dog run." There's a doggy door that leads out there, so we don't have to go out there with them after we trained them. The purpose of the dog run was to give them a place to go to the bathroom and run around when they felt the need. We take them into the back yard, but only undersupervision, because the yard is big and the dogs like to dig in the muddiest place possible.

In any event, the dogs have been housebroken for the vast majority of their lives. However, now they are going to the bathroom in the house. It started out as just in the laundry room right by the door to the dog run, and it has since spread to any room that they feel like. We never catch them in the act, and as a result telling them no, or saying bad dog won't have any effect, so i read. 

One of the two, "Halo" has cataracts and is pretty close to blind. My theory is that this started because of the smell emonating from the dog run into the laundry room. Dogs usually sniff it out before doing their business, and she smelled the outside, but couldn't tell the difference because she's blind. After that, the other one followed suit. That was my original theory. Now they're going all over the house (both of them, we think),and we can't seem to stop it. My dad talks about getting rid of the dogs and that kills me every time he says it. they're members of my family and i'd jump in front of a vehicle for them. I have.

Bottom line, i'm looking for ways to curtail this behavior. I realize that halo's health condition(s) may play into this, but i'm not 100% sure, and i'd really like some answers.

Do any of you have similar problems or have any insight? Any info is greatly appreciated.

Thanks all!

-J


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

sorry you are having this problem, I'm not sure how successful training will be with the dog with deteriorating health but all I can suggest is spending some time going right back to basics and treating them like puppies - watch them closely and take them outside after they have had a nap, been eating/drinking etc with lots of praise when they do go outside. Ensure you clean up after them when they do have an accident indoors with a special cleaner that gets rid of the urine smell as they will always smell out that area and go there again otherwise. It will obviously be harder with 2 dogs than 1. Hopefully someone else will be able to help you further, good luck.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

I absolutely agree with Dawn ;-) I would just add though that it may be wise to limit their access to most of your house so that you can more easily catch them in the act and rectify the behaviour by taking them outside. The enzyme cleaner is a must!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you - keep loving your dogs - I think that this is a problem that can be sorted out, although you will have to start again from the beginning as if you were toilet training puppies.
I would also get both dogs checked at the vet, just to make sure that there is no underlying health problem like incontinence or diabetes.
First clean really thoroughly as is already advised. Then re introduce a toileting routine - where you take the dogs out and praise them for peeing outside. Either take them out in the dog run or take them for a walk around your yard. Keep a log of when the dogs have peed so that you know how often they go.
If you cannot be with them, then restrict them to one room in the house and always clean any accidents with the enzyme cleaner.
A totally blind dog can still be 100% house trained. Just be patient and go back to the beginning with the training, it will not take them long to pick up the good habit of toileting outside again.
(When you say that you don't live there, is it just your dad with the dogs and is he prepared to put the effort in. If not is there anyway you can have them with you?)


----------



## kawiguy827 (May 31, 2015)

Marzi said:


> Poor you - keep loving your dogs - I think that this is a problem that can be sorted out, although you will have to start again from the beginning as if you were toilet training puppies.
> I would also get both dogs checked at the vet, just to make sure that there is no underlying health problem like incontinence or diabetes.
> First clean really thoroughly as is already advised. Then re introduce a toileting routine - where you take the dogs out and praise them for peeing outside. Either take them out in the dog run or take them for a walk around your yard. Keep a log of when the dogs have peed so that you know how often they go.
> If you cannot be with them, then restrict them to one room in the house and always clean any accidents with the enzyme cleaner.
> ...



It's my mom and my dad that live with the dogs. They're family pets. I moved out (it was time, ha). My father and i run our business, and my mother is at home with the dogs predominantly. I think somewhere along the lines, they got the idea that it was ok to toilet anywhere in the house. We're going to start with retraining. We're also going to see what the vet has to say.

Thanks!


----------



## Sassy (Mar 20, 2015)

Awww. Even though they have been house broken, it sounds like lots of new circumstances: "new" house, dog run, doggie door, and blind. I suggest you think of your two dogs as un-housebroken puppies. Reteach them the "house" rules and until they can prove they can be trusted, don't let them go anywhere but the laundry room/kitchen. Plus:
Spray the enzyme cleaner wherever you have to clean up. 
Take them out after naps and meals.
Give them treats when they do their business as appropriate.

My sister's dogs (both) went blind, but they still learned to go outside.


----------

